# TopWater Frogs ?



## Jim (May 27, 2009)

To bead or not to bead, that is the question.

Do any of you ever put a small plastic bead in front of you frog?


----------



## BLK fisher (May 27, 2009)

I have not. I like to keep it up in the water as much as possible. I used to use a small bullet weight but got hung up alot on the front edge of it on the pads. So now its the frog only and no weight.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 27, 2009)

I never have nor have I ever seen anyone do it?

What is the supposed purpose of the bead? Additional attraction or knot protection?


----------



## Jim (May 27, 2009)

I assume knot and frog protection. It might the frog last a little longer when going through the thick stuff?


----------



## russ010 (May 27, 2009)

I put 2 of those TruTungsten Force Beads in front of frogs and have been for a while... it makes a popping noise as you jerk it along... but I usually only do that when I put a bullet sinker about 18" above the hook... I keep my froggs skimming right under the water... no lily pads for me to contend with.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 27, 2009)

I have been in front of a Ribbit Frog and 3:16 No Bull Frogs. I don't know if it makes a difference in terms of bait durability or not, but it can't hurt.


----------



## bigbasshunter (Jul 10, 2009)

I have used the smallest brass worm weight I can find and a glass bead to make a popping sound as well. Works well as long as there is not much stringy vegatation.


----------

